# Cookie monster



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 3, 2011)

Well, kind of.  


Cookie jumping spider (Chippidus snatchus) Nom-nom-nom-nom...


----------



## scottfishel (Jul 3, 2011)

As the shivers go down my spine...

Nice pic.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 4, 2011)

No pantry is safe!


----------



## Bend The Light (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## flatflip (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm glad I'm on a diet 'cause I'm not fighting for that cookie. I give. 

Very cool Cookie Monster. Good Job. Most entertaining.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I couldnt help myself.  He has a muppet face.


----------



## Bukitimah (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm, a studio shot for this spider!


----------



## Meekminx (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG He's adorable!!!


----------

